# World Cube Association Rules and Regulations with Tyson Mao and Dan Dzoan



## Edward (Mar 5, 2010)

He said I could post this (Pestvic's video)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 5, 2010)

*[Video] WCA Rules And Regulations*

[youtube]RhaF9gVEeu4&[/youtube]

WCA Rules and regulations and whatnot. Not sure why this hasn't been posted yet. This is PestVic's video. Not mine.


NOTE:
Tyson and Dan are just JOKING about putting cubers away from the camera is they suck. It was a JOKE. Go to the original Youtube page for the original disclaimer.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2010)

Beaten by seconds, LOL. 


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=335808#post335808


----------



## Edward (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol beat you to it dude 
But mine can be deleted if they wish. Its not in the right forum anyway >.>.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Mar 5, 2010)

I forgot the code for imbedding youtube videos... It took me 15 minutes....
:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 5, 2010)

video section?
ha, i saw that comment


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2010)

I see Dan hasn't had a haircut in a while! Keep it growing


----------



## Stefan (Mar 5, 2010)

Hippie and the Geek.


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 5, 2010)

they are not really serious about this right?


----------

